#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Mikrotik IPSec Ping

## edumaes

Boa noite pessoal.

Tenho uma VPN IPSec fechada entre matriz (Firewall Linux) e filial (Mikrotik). 

O ping funciona perfeitamente das máquinas da Matriz (192.168.0.0/24) para as máquinas da Filial (172.16.11.0/24), porém, o Mikrotik da filial não responde aos pings enviados da Matriz (no endereço LAN) e também não consegue pingar nenhuma máquina da MATRIZ.

Já setei a interface de saída das rotas com destino a 192.168.0.0/24 no Mikrotik para LAN e também para os dois ISP WAN e também não funciona.

Configurações do Mikrotik:

Rota: 
7 A S dst-address=192.168.0.0/24 gateway=ether1-gateway gateway-status=ether1-gateway reachable check-gateway=ping distance=1 scope=30 target-scope=1

NAT:
1 chain=srcnat action=accept src-address=172.16.11.0/24 dst-address=192.168.0.0/24

Firewall:

0 chain=forward action=accept src-address=192.168.0.0/24 dst-address=172.16.11.0/24 


1 chain=forward action=accept src-address=172.16.11.0/24 dst-address=192.168.0.0/24 


2 chain=output action=accept src-address=172.16.11.0/24 dst-address=192.168.0.0/24 

Alguém pode ajudar?

Abraço!

----------


## edumaes

Pessoal, a dificuldade de se encontrar ajuda é pela não utilização do IPSec em grande escala no mercado, ou porque o pessoal não quer ajudar sem receber um grana em troca?

----------


## edumaes

Parece que é a segunda opção, infelizmente.

----------


## MMacedo

Edumaes, estou passando exatamente pelo mesmo problema. Você conseguiu resolver?

----------

